# Adoption practices



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yong,
I was reading your follow up posts to the inquiries in your 'adoption' thread & in my opinion your requirements are right on.
If a person has no problem complying with them, it's very likely they're not an adoption risk. If they do have a problem, that sends red flags that something is probably amiss.

A good % of the time, adoptions are dealt with via the Internet & the pigeon(s) are often sent out of state. Being unaware of the background of many recipients, pertinent information, such as you request, should be obtained from them prior to finalizing the adoption. 

Ensuring that our fine feathered friends are placed in the care of a responsible person is top priority.  
You are to be commended on your continuing efforts to achieve this.  

Cindy


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Application To Adopt / Great Ideal !!*

" I will need you to email me for an adoption application, that will need to be filled out and faxed back to me, along with a copy of your drivers license. I know it seems like an invasion of privacy, but it is something I must do. Your personal information will stay private. If you are interested, let me know. No pressure. I currently have a man in Tennessee that wants them, but I'm not sure if that is where I want them to go. I sense something very wrong there. Do you have any pictures of the home that you will be putting them in? Yong "

Now that is an excellent ideal ! This is an example of a responsible pet owner !!!!


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*question about single pigeon as pet*

i went to the toronto humane society to adopt a lovely white utility king, and they awouldnt let me adopt him because i do not have a flock. there is no record of this pigeon ever living in a flock, why is this the case? i have herd of alot of people having single birds (pigeons)as house pets, i have the proper facilities for him, and he is allowed to fly freely in my home with high ceilings..my roomates are excited about me getting a bird, i have always wanted to have a few of my own pigeons, i have indoor and outdoor facilities.
please reply at [email protected]
to the question, why wont htey allow me to adopt the white utility king that needs a loving home?thank you


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Boy am I late to this post, forgive me. Cindy & Warren thank you. Rena, My Utility Kings would laugh at me if I said they had to join a flock. They make miserable flyers, at least mine do. Perhaps they just wanted him to have some company. I noticed a personality difference in my males when a female got involved. More friendly birds. You may wish to inquire again, and ask why having a flock has anything to do with it. If you lived in the US, I'd send you one. I love the SUPER CHICKENS!! yong


----------



## zoo keeper (Oct 3, 2004)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> " I will need you to email me for an adoption application, that will need to be filled out and faxed back to me, along with a copy of your drivers license.



I think it is great to have a person fill out an application to adopt a pigeon. I think the part about asking a person to send a copy of a drivers license is not such a good idea for a few reasons. There are so many cases of identity fraud these days. People really need to be cautious with personal info. A drivers license contains numbers that could destroy a persons credit rating if it were to fall into the wrong hands. Those who adopt a bird out dont know the person taking the bird just as the person who wishes to receive a bird does not know the person the bird is coming from. Asking for information such as a drivers license could be enough to prevent a wonderful person from pursuing an adoption. With the world we live in, there is absolutely no way I would send someone a copy of my drivers license that I dont know. I would be someone who would be able to give a pet a wonderful life and that stipulation of having to send that type of personal info would prevent me from sharing my life with a pet. Have you ever considered asking for references VS copies of things that have personal numbers that should not be shared with people they dont know?


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*thank you yong*

hi, thank you for the advise yong. now i have one pigeon owner/expert on my side. i am going to attempt to adopt him again by simply not disclosing any information out of excitement, and if he needs company, or a mate (male...coos more!!!)than i will find him one, i am quite the matchmaker.


----------



## darius c (May 18, 2005)

ok this may be a dumb question but may i ask what a utility king is i am still learnig but am loving it so any help would be appricaed thank you darius


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

Zookeeper and Darius,

Sorry it took so long to write back. I have been way too busy with pigeon rescues. Plus my email changed and my notifications were not being sent to me. Any way... with the issue of Drivers licenses...when I adopted out two cats to a nice man and his son, it was his drivers license that gave me leverage on him when he used them as training decaoys for his fighting dogs. I totally understand what you are saying about the privacy part. However identity theft happens a whole lot easier than that. Go to the internet white pages and you will see a whole ton of stuff there.


as far a whatis a Utility King? It looks like a normal pigeon, but many are white. It's just about 400g or so heavier. I like to think of them as giant chickens! Thanks again! Yong


----------

